# Law Enforcement Shooting Competition



## synergy911

If anyone is interested we have a few seat opened up in a local shooting competition.
it's being held in easton ma. on June 29th.
Our company is running it and proceeds are going to various charities including the ames gun club scholorship fund and the wounded warrior project.
We are a local law enforment based company headquarter in mass.

Synergy Solutions click link to go to event info page

we have some great sponsors including-glock, smith, yankee hill, safariland, first choice armor, zero hour arms, and many more.

come out and join us for a great law enforcement event.

synergy solutions
508-507-9110
www.synergy911.us


----------



## Hush

Ill head down and check that out!


----------



## synergy911

it's a law enforcement shoot so we are having guys come with stock equipment. no race guns, nothing like that. you don't need much, basically duty gear, safety equipment and 150 rounds of ammo. 4 ranges, vickers style scoring, top 3 get a gun, 1 more rifle for raffle and a bunch of other prizes.
tuesday is because of range availability and being all cops schedules don't seem to matter much.
if you're interested jump on the website we're almost full.


----------



## Guest

Synergy Solutions

Congrats to the winners. I watched the FBI guy run one course... SICK!

Any of you who know me in real life, no hating on my score! :redcarded: hahaha
not bad for my first competition.


----------



## 7costanza

Nice job 5-0.:shades_smile:


----------



## vttroopah

Give us more heads up next time. I'll bring a few Troops down. I used to live in that area and wouldn't mind a visit home. If you know the date for next year, post it as soon as you can.


----------

